# Sy



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

Spent


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's awesome, and I'm ecstatic for you!!!!

Just goes to show how we're all so different. The synthetics work great for me and many others, but many people do far better on the desiccated drugs. I'm really happy you found a doctor who was willing to look at alternatives for you!

:hugs:


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

so happy for you and long may it last!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Great story - glad you feel better.

Synthetics work fine for me although I do need to add Cytomel.


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

I dont want to burst your bubble but...
Same thing happened to me with synthroid and levo but i actually couldent even breathe so i switched to Armour faster than you, after a week in each. Felt great, thought i was saved! During the first two weeks, then the roller coaster started. Hypo, adjusted the pill, hyper (messed up my life: devoloped allergies to every food, parasites thrived in my body). And after 6 months in it i asked dr to change me to naturethroid with less fillings since im so allergic now. Ive been in it a week. Everybody says is great, i dont feel its picking me up yet.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I was in synthetic hell too. Headaches so bad I ended up in the ER on pain meds. Naturethroid has been a lifesaver for me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hypocrazy said:


> Spent two years struggling from this god forsaken disease. I've been in and out of shrinks, convinced I was literally losing my mind. Did the whole SSRI try (oh that was just a great time, not!) Numerous doctors later who would only allow me to take synthetics, and I finally came across an 80 year old endo who understood my problems and allowed me to try armour. One week into it..I feel freaking amazing...I have happy feelings again that I haven't felt since before all this began. On cloud 9...
> 
> Synthetics are the devil


This is the most terrific news. What is your starting dose and when do you next get labs? Armour should be titrated in small increments.


----------

